# Paleolithic Mini Flint knife in a natural slingshot....



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

Turned out pretty good...... kinda proud of it..... hope you all like it a bit.....Hop


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's pretty darn kewl... Can you post more pictures please?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so cool


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

cool! can you present the flintknife itself, with more photos and how you made it?

thanks for sharing,

jazz


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Yep cool cool cool  Looks fantastic


----------

